
GM audio engineer lists Top songs to test your car's stereo - JangoSteve
http://content.usatoday.com/communities/driveon/post/2010/09/audio-engineers-10-songs-to-test-any-car-sound-system/1
======
maukdaddy

      "Rock that Body" by the Black Eyed Peas.
      Listen for clear, intelligible lyrics over the powerful, persistent bass beat.
    

Good luck with that, no matter how expensive your setup is.

~~~
eogas
Pshhh, you're so two thousand and _late_ , haha, ha....hrr......hrrpphhmmm

I just threw up in my mouth a little.

------
Anechoic
Ugh. Some of those choices aren't bad, but you should really use music that
you're very familiar with.

In any event, avoid anything that's been mixed in the last ten years (unless
its classical) to evaluate an audio system, it's all been compressed and auto-
tuned to shit.

~~~
eogas
You've just made two contradicting statements. There are lots of people who
listen solely to music produced with in the last 10 years, and they want a
stereo that it sounds good on.

Now you would probably argue that it won't sound good on any stereo, and I
would agree with you, but you can't say that it won't sound better on one than
another.

------
noelchurchill
Not a bad mix!

